
Ask HN: Have you been too embarrased to post in Show HN? - Fsp2WFuH
I just finished up a proof of concept I&#x27;ve been working on as my side project. It&#x27;s a location based mini forum - you make a post and you pick a location for it, and there&#x27;s tree style comments, simple.<p>It&#x27;s a bit cringy because there&#x27;s no content and I&#x27;ve just crossed the milestone that let me host it. I&#x27;ll be using it as my personal blog posting about things I wanted to talk about in my area and others can too.<p>I almost don&#x27;t want to press submit. Is the UI and concept too cringy?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zipbash.com&#x2F;
======
hotpockets
Seems a cool concept. UI is fine. I think you'd get more interest if you could
seed it with fake data for the sake of demo'ing it. Like a proof of concept:
"this is what it could be". Just my $0.02.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree that a few more sample questions/answers would be useful.

------
borplk
It's fine.

I don't think it's about how pretty the thing looks but the concept that you'd
be showing.

If something looks super ugly but there are some new/substantial ideas behind
it people can look over that and still discuss the idea.

Beyond a certain point if something is too early stage or there's nothing to
show it's not very useful to do show HN.

